# Agco White 6065 Foaming Hydraulic Fluid



## greatwhite (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Just finished changing hydraulic fliuid and filters on about a mid 1990's Agco White 6065. I didn't notice it before, but I seem to now have lots of foam in the fluid. 3Pt won't go up all the way with a load of about 1000 lbs. I understand that a possible issue could be a leak upstream of the pumps, entraining bubbles and causing the foam. For those familiar with this tractor, is it possible to create a foaming issue with too much fluid? I know I am above the sight glass beside the PTO. If an overfill situation won't cause foaming, I'd like to leave it that way, as I will be using fluid when I hook up some implements that will have dry hydraulics rather than draining the existing fluid level back down. If that is not the cause of foaming, I will have to look for leaks. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I could be wrong here, but I thought the sight glass would indicate gearbox fluid level, and the hydraulic reservoir is the lift housing. Is there not a dipstick near the filler tube for the lift system? If you follow the pump supply line back from the hydraulic filter base, does it lead to the differential case or to the lift housing?


----------

